# Leap into FALL GARDENING



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Some of us can have our best garden in the fall and us in zone 8 need to start now for Fall gardening ..... It was 101* here today but my 1 test Determinate Celebrity tomato made it thru day 2 of heat and full sun that I went ahead and set out for a trial run . I have 7 more and plan on setting them out tomorrow where all my beans grew and I couldn't harvest due to growth. I plan on planting beans where I have took out some of my tall indeterminate tomatoes that were doing little on producing tomato and I will be planting squash,chard and kale ...........................
SO check out what YOU can grow this Fall !!

http://www.motherearthnews.com/organic-gardening/what-to-plant-now-zl0z0903zalt.aspx#axzz2dW4DQRpH


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I have been wondering too for my fall garden with this heat what to plant.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

I'd really like to put garlic in this year...


----------

